# Oris Artix GT chrono .. thoughts/pics?



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I have been considering adding a racing inspired watch to the stable and came across the Artix GT chrono. There are a number of things I like about this watch: "clean" 3D multi level chrono dial, ceramic bezel, retrograde seconds, and very F1 sporty look.

There is very little in the way of info on this watch (as far a personal owner reviews) out there, so wondering if anyone has one (or seen one in person) that could share their thoughts and opinions. Any pics of this watch "in the wild", and on the wrist, would be greatly appreciated :-!. Thanks.


----------



## red_dave (Oct 5, 2011)

Robattopper did a thread about this one not long ago...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/oris...-bezel-linear-display-second-hand-778358.html

Not much info on peoples experience though. Probably still too new.


----------



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

Good pics and review, Dave. Thanks for the link. Still looking for an "owners" vs a "sellers" review and comments tho. And I would agree that the newness of the piece is a factor in the lack of feedback so far.

Anyone out there seen one in person, or own one yet?


----------



## myclue (Jan 17, 2012)

very sharp watch, i like it alot


----------



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

Can anyone speak on this yet?


----------



## NOXON (Feb 22, 2013)

View attachment 982681
I purchased this Oris a few weeks ago and love it, my only complaint is I wish the reds were more of an exact color match.


----------



## woodekw (Oct 2, 2011)

Guess it more of an orange vs. red? The OPs pics colors look the same.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

One thing to note is that the seconds is a rotating spiral wheel and not a true retrograde complication. In terms of the watch, I think it's a slick all black design.


----------



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

NOXON said:


> View attachment 982681
> I purchased this Oris a few weeks ago and love it, my only complaint is I wish the reds were more of an exact color match.


Very nice! Do you have any more pics you can share?


----------



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone have one of these? Please share thoughts and pics and wrist shots too.


----------



## bstadt6 (Sep 18, 2012)

As an Oris fan I tried this model (and several others) on about a month and half ago and liked this model quite a bit compared to previous versions. I prefer the design of divers and as much as I did like it I wouldn't have considered buying one new. At the right price on the used market I would. The bezel was nice and the overall fit an finish was noticeably a step up IMO.


----------



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

bstadt6 said:


> As an Oris fan I tried this model (and several others) on about a month and half ago and liked this model quite a bit compared to previous versions. I prefer the design of divers and as much as I did like it I wouldn't have considered buying one new. At the right price on the used market I would. The bezel was nice and the overall fit an finish was noticeably a step up IMO.


Good to hear a favorable opinion, and it sounds like the expected Oris quality is there. I agree with picking one up preowned, that's what I was thinking as well but because its a new model, there aren't many being turned over yet.

Was very much hoping that someone could post some good clear on the wrist pics ... ?


----------



## bstadt6 (Sep 18, 2012)

I should have taken photos of everything I tried on. I tried on at least 6-8 Oris models on that visit. The next time I visit my more local AD I'll try to remember to take photos if he has decent inventory at that time.


----------



## matrism (Apr 1, 2013)

hey guys.. new here! bought myself a first Oris. Here's some photos of it.... 

























Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WristProtector (Sep 14, 2013)

Does the seconds hand move on this watch or is it replaced with the linear retrograde indicator?


----------



## dejainc (Aug 30, 2013)

WristProtector said:


> Does the seconds hand move on this watch or is it replaced with the linear retrograde indicator?


There is no traditional second hand. There is a red bar next to the word seconds at the 9 o'clock position that moves as time lapses. It won't be an exact per second movement. I quite like it.

Bought it duty free last week and got the strap adjusted today.

Edit, pics: https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A45qXGF1hfeIP


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WristProtector said:


> Does the seconds hand move on this watch or is it replaced with the linear retrograde indicator?


It's not a retrograde indicator. Well, it depends on whether you mean "looks" retrograde in appearance, or has some mechanism that is resetting every 60 seconds.

It's a wheel that turns, and as it turns, the red colored portion grows outwardly away from the center of the wheel(0 seconds). As you may imagine, there is a brief period where the red portion ends, just moving through the window. It's a bit strange, but it's still pretty cool.


----------



## WristProtector (Sep 14, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> It's not a retrograde indicator. Well, it depends on whether you mean "looks" retrograde in appearance, or has some mechanism that is resetting every 60 seconds.
> 
> It's a wheel that turns, and as it turns, the red colored portion grows outwardly away from the center of the wheel(0 seconds). As you may imagine, there is a brief period where the red portion ends, just moving through the window. It's a bit strange, but it's still pretty cool.


Right, that would be looks retrograde as I've heard it described elsewhere on here.



dejainc said:


> There is no traditional second hand. There is a red bar next to the word seconds at the 9 o'clock position that moves as time lapses. It won't be an exact per second movement. I quite like it.
> 
> Bought it duty free last week and got the strap adjusted today.
> 
> Edit, pics: https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A45qXGF1hfeIP


Great pics! It's definitely on my shortlist of auto chronos to get.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Oris Artrix Chrono GT is the third Valjoux 7750 based chronograph I have. It is by far the dressiest of the Chrono in my collection. It is the fourth Oris in my collection. The finish on the Artix is very stunning. The combination of high polish and brush finish on the SS is a nice break from the mono finish on other Oris I've. The play of contrast is again at play in the dial/bezel of the watch. IMHO, Oris has successfully combine characteristics of sport and dress into this particular watch. Obviously there are other bezel, dial, bezel inset combination with the Artrix line, each combination would dial up or down the sporty/dressiness. A fine addition to any collection. Good job Oris.

Here are some wrist shots:


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

The only thing I would improve on this watch is increase amount of lume on the dial. The tiny dots on the hours are just too small for night time visibilities.


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

I bought one of these Wednesday, what a fantastic looking watch! Mine is like those in the photos above but with a croco leather strap, which I am uncertain is original but it is an ORIS strap with signed tang buckle; the AD claims to know nothing of the strap ever having been swapped out. I really like the contrast between the silvery white chapter ring and the dark chrome-like ceramic bezel, very classy looking.  I need to find time to make some photos.


----------



## Dasher01 (Jan 16, 2016)

I have been a lurker here for a while and over the last couple of weeks have had the itch to buy a new watch. I ended up with one of these and i think it looks fantastic. 

I notice there isn't much on the net about this model so thought I would just add mine.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dasher01 (Jan 16, 2016)

P.S. I would add a pic but can't figure out how to on Tapatalk and my iPad.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dasher01 (Jan 16, 2016)

Got it.


----------



## anthonymonahan (Jul 23, 2020)

iceman64 said:


> Good pics and review, Dave. Thanks for the link. Still looking for an "owners" vs a "sellers" review and comments tho. And I would agree that the newness of the piece is a factor in the lack of feedback so far.
> 
> Anyone out there seen one in person, or own one yet?


I own one and love it I have the ceramic bezel and stainless steel bracelet version i am selling it as im paying off my layaways if you or anyone is interested full kit


----------

